# Whats the best Leaf Blower/Vacuum?



## sippinjoes (Mar 7, 2011)

I know my next one will be a backpack blower, most likely an echo as I really like my echo chainsaw. I bought a Troy-Bilt 2 cycle and while it blows pretty good and starts fairly easily, the throttle switch is horrible. It is a paddle directly below the handle, designed to be within finger-tip reach. The problem is I have to keep my hand on the paddle, which gets uncomfortable, to keep it at max throttle. If they have redesigned that, which I think they have, I would recommend troy-bilt for a decent low-end model. Husqvarna, Echo, and Stihl always have great customer satisfaction, but you pay more. I never go electric for my outdoor power tools, there is nothing like having a tool in your hand that has internal combustion chambers exploding to generate power. Maintenance really isn't bad if you keep a calendar and stick to it. Unless you forget to mix your fuel on 2 cycles...then, well, you have a large odd shaped paperweight.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

But what about Vacuums?
Can I suck up blades of grass without the lava rocks coming up with them?
Or will I be blowing them out of the rocks in stead?


----------



## lendosky (Dec 23, 2010)

as for blower vac combos...just don't. get a good blower. a good echo is the way to go imo. than get cheap on the blower. once you blow all of your debris into one small area, pick up the majority of the material manually then use the vac. the vac I use is a cheap old one that I've had for 10+ years. It lifts up small clippings and the 1/2" rock that I have but when I let go of the throttle the bulk of the rock falls back out of the vac tube so I don't carry the rock around. so once you trim your grass and around the edge there is some blades a cheap electrical unit should do the job. I, however, will never buy another electrical unit. gas is the way to go. sorry bud.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Echo or Stihl are what I would buy. Go look at what the pros are using. They have to use them day in and day out. Echo, Stihl, Shindawa are what most of them use.

I have had my Stihl backpack blower for about 15 yrs now and it starts and runs every time. It can move some leaves too! I have an Echo string trimmer (I have a Stihl as well) and it has run flawlessly for over 20 yrs. It has even been run over and the shaft is bent, doesn't matter, it still works like the day I bought it.

Edit: The biggest thing is to properly store a 2 stroke motor. I run mine dry whenever I am not using it for a few weeks and always at the end of the season. If you don't, the gas will evaporate from the carb and leave the oil behind in the various passages. The oil will gunk up the carb and cause the motor to run poorly or not at all.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a Stihl SH-85 which is probably the best/priciest model out there.

http://www1.epinions.com/reviews/Stihl_Vacuum_Shredder_SH85

I used to have a Craftsman combo, which quit on me while I was blowing leaves.

My Stihl has been reliable so far, and powerful, but as with most Stihls, aren't as easy to start as maybe others. Also, it drinks fuel rather fast.


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

Purchased a WeedEater blower (gas). Never had much use for vac...too dusty...feel like Pig Pen after using one.

Mulching mower takes care of most debris and blower finishes the job nicely...


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Han'D' said:


> Purchased a WeedEater blower (gas). Never had much use for vac...too dusty...feel like Pig Pen after using one.
> 
> Mulching mower takes care of most debris and blower finishes the job nicely...


For the record, vacs are great for leaves that are blown by the wind under bushes that are too messy to reach with a blower because a blower will blow all the mulch out also.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

get a stilhl! how much are you looking to spend?


----------

